# Capel Zinc - April 2017



## mockingbird (Apr 21, 2017)

*Capel Zinc​*



Well folks its been awhile since I posted anything, so thought I would throw this place up, seeing as I only took a few shots from in here. During a February trip with the other half and staying in a log cabin, this place was in fact relatively close to where we was staying, twisted her arm and away we went that easy really, but since then she has climbed mountains with me and slept in caves and woken her up at silly o clock to go on explores, so she has got used to these spur of the moment plans either that or she has welcomed my madness and accepted it, especially when I get bored. 

I had known about this place since late 2015 when searching odds and ends around wales, but nothing sparked my drive to go considering better options was available, having located it by a quick google search as the cabin had become home for the first 2 days, the itch to get my camera out had become worse, 20 odd mins later we was inside, I took a few shots and felt that the itch had gone relatively quickly, so we nosed around the place for a bit more, then was on our merry way in search of garlic bread _(dont ask not relevant to the explore, not a vampire)_ 

So expectations?
Lives up to the pictures you see online, the green tones from decay are lovely, worth a visit if passing or nearby, the books and odd bits laying about are rather interesting one book was signed/dated 1934. 

I am unsure when the church stopped functioning or what its last purpose was, maybe a village hall? If I am not mistaken this would of been made before a proper church was built? (maybe someone can clarify this for me) either way easy and peaceful explore.

On with the shots!












































Cheers for looking folks!​


----------



## krela (Apr 21, 2017)

Not necessarily temporary. Not all communities and landowners had the money to build lavish stone churches. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_tabernacle


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 21, 2017)

krela said:


> Not necessarily temporary. Not all communities and landowners had the money to build lavish stone churches.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_tabernacle



Good bit of information there, I often wondered what the difference would be and if these would get knocked down, for stone churches cheers Ben


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 21, 2017)

Beautiful photos as ever. Lovely little place.


----------



## smiler (Apr 21, 2017)

Tin Tabernacles​ were a cheap alternative to brick or stone and were sometimes replaced by more permanent structures, I don't think anyone expected them to last as long as they have.
I enjoyed your report and pics MB, Thanks


----------



## smiler (Apr 21, 2017)

Tin Tabernacles​ were a cheaper alternative to brick or stone and were sometimes replaced by more permanent structures, I don't think anyone expected them to last as long as they have.
I enjoyed your report and pics MB, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 21, 2017)

This is such a nice place sadly when I went it was the end of a long day and walked through a hail.storm and it was getting dark.lost the will a bit but yiu have captured it lovely


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 22, 2017)

DiggerDen said:


> Beautiful photos as ever. Lovely little place.



Thank you much appreciated, haven't posted in awhile so thought it may be a good one to upload


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 22, 2017)

smiler said:


> Tin Tabernacles​ were a cheaper alternative to brick or stone and were sometimes replaced by more permanent structures, I don't think anyone expected them to last as long as they have.
> I enjoyed your report and pics MB, Thanks



Thank you smiler, I have seen a few scattered about some not in such lively condition as this, appreciate the feedback as always and info


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 22, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> This is such a nice place sadly when I went it was the end of a long day and walked through a hail.storm and it was getting dark.lost the will a bit but yiu have captured it lovely



Thanks mate, shame you was out of "fuel" to enjoy this, I've felt the same when I'll you literally take shots an leave, look back on them an think damn wish I put more effort in, cheers for feedback mate


----------



## Malenis (Apr 22, 2017)

Top work, really enjoyed it and made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andylen (Apr 22, 2017)

Lovely little place, is going on my list to do. Well done withe pics.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice one!Smashing shots.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2017)

Some great comps, colours and tones there MB.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 23, 2017)

smiler said:


> Tin Tabernacles​ were a cheaper alternative to brick or stone and were sometimes replaced by more permanent structures, I don't think anyone expected them to last as long as they have.



Buildings constructed after the invention of the galvanising process in 1850 from the 'flat packs' produced by a number of large concerns, were considered to have an infinite life - as a read of the advertising blurb of the time with reveal. It was only after the upheaval at the end of WW1 that the 'temporary' adjective was attached to tin dwellings, offices etc, in the UK. (Much like what happened to the 'pre fab' here, after WW2). In the World's underdeveloped areas especially, the good old corrugated iron sheet was considered a major asset in the building/construction industries for years to come.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 23, 2017)

Malenis said:


> Top work, really enjoyed it and made me smile. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you appreciate your kind words


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 23, 2017)

andylen said:


> Lovely little place, is going on my list to do. Well done withe pics.



Definetly worth a look it's still really beautiful


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 23, 2017)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one!Smashing shots.



Thank you so much for the feedback


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 23, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Some great comps, colours and tones there MB.



Thank you  but the place done the work it's colours and lighting is remarkable in itself


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 23, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Buildings constructed after the invention of the galvanising process in 1850 from the 'flat packs' produced by a number of large concerns, were considered to have an infinite life - as a read of the advertising blurb of the time with reveal. It was only after the upheaval at the end of WW1 that the 'temporary' adjective was attached to tin dwellings, offices etc, in the UK. (Much like what happened to the 'pre fab' here, after WW2). In the World's underdeveloped areas especially, the good old corrugated iron sheet was considered a major asset in the building/construction industries for years to come.



Excellent info provided by yourself again, certainly shows more depth and information to certain aspects that many may not know


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 19, 2017)

So much in such a tiny space! Love that first shot of the door handle and the piano, lovely set of images!


----------

